# Ya’ll Think She’s Pregnant- Not Any More!



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2019)

I have this goat...maybe she’s bloated but I wonder if she’s pregnant.  What do y’all think? 






Just kidding!  She’s due within the next week or so.  Please excuse the mess- it was cleaning day.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 14, 2019)

I can’t wait to see her kids. She looks like a sweet doe. 

I guess you will be having a kidding thread this year? 

Who’s the sire? Pygmy? Kiko?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

OMG... bloated! LOL   just kidding... yeah, literally, and soon! What's your guess? twins at least! Poss trips?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh, I am so excited! She is pretty! 

So, what are you guessing?

x2 what Goat Whisperer asked.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

She's bred to Conan, the Kiko.  He's already given me two doelings out of a Kinder doe.  I hope he keeps up the trend!   My Kinder sire seems to father nothing but bucklings… ugh.

I want twins... just twins...only twins.  Did I mention that I prefer twins?  Ya get a nice even udder (usually) and plenty of  milk left over for me.  She was my main milker last year and I only dried her off in mid November.  This doe is pure love.  When a Nubian gives you her heart you know you are loved.   Just in case you can't tell -  I kinda like her!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2019)

You are too funny FEM! I was going to ask for a standing pic to tell for sure! 

I’m guessing 3...2 bucks and 1 doe. You’ll have to keep us posted. I bet they will be terribly adorable!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

Fem, do you do pure Kiko animals as well? I've been considering getting a pb Kiko buck to replace my pb Lamancha buck for next years kids to add some meat to their frames.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 15, 2019)

Cripes if that's wind, I suggest you run a mile....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Fem, do you do pure Kiko animals as well?



I do not... (yet?).


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 15, 2019)

I think she is GORGEOUS. Can’t wait to see her kids. My guess is two little does.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

SonRise Acres said:


> I think she is GORGEOUS. Can’t wait to see her kids


Thanks, I'm kind of partial to her myself!


----------



## LlamaGirl4 (Jan 15, 2019)

She’s super cute! She’s a big girl! I am guessing twins as well! Post some pictures when she’s born. 
Lord knows I need pics after what happened to my kid. He was born a month early last week. 
Momma goat is okay but the kid died after 5 minutes


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 15, 2019)

LlamaGirl4 said:


> She’s super cute! She’s a big girl! I am guessing twins as well! Post some pictures when she’s born.
> Lord knows I need pics after what happened to my kid. He was born a month early last week.
> Momma goat is okay but the kid died after 5 minutes



So sorry for the loss. Due to irresponsible breeding (not by us or on our farm) we had a lot of losses this last year. It’s terrible.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

@LlamaGirl4 and @SonRise Acres - so sorry for your losses.  


LlamaGirl4 said:


> She’s super cute! She’s a big girl! I am guessing twins as well! Post some pictures when she’s born.


Thanks - I will definitely post pics!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

LlamaGirl4 said:


> Lord knows I need pics after what happened to my kid. He was born a month early last week.
> Momma goat is okay but the kid died after 5 minutes


So sorry to hear this. I have posted a few pics of new kids on my kidding post. By all means go and enjoy them! https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/latestarters-2019-kidding.38536/#post-572529


SonRise Acres said:


> we had a lot of losses this last year. It’s terrible.


So sorry to hear of your losses also. Hope you have a much better year this time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe this will hold y’all over till Cameo decides to drop evict hers.  These kids are by the same sire and a Kinder doe. They were born New Year’s Day.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 15, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> So sorry to hear of your losses also. Hope you have a much better year this time.



Thank you. We lost almost all of the babies, almost lost a doe (c-section and a great vet saved her), ugh! Irresponsible breeding is a thing I just can’t stand. The age of these mamas was so young. All were bred the second they were in heat the first time. Yep. And they are all pygmies, so tiny. But we knew the loss would have been worse where they were as they weren’t being fed correctly, no supplementation, and there would be no medical care even from the owners. So we took them and went into crisis management mode.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

There are a lot of really great, caring folks on this site. You are obviously one of them!


----------



## LlamaGirl4 (Jan 16, 2019)

SonRise Acres said:


> So sorry for the loss. Due to irresponsible breeding (not by us or on our farm) we had a lot of losses this last year. It’s terrible.





frustratedearthmother said:


> @LlamaGirl4 and @SonRise Acres - so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Thanks - I will definitely post pics!





Latestarter said:


> So sorry to hear this. I have posted a few pics of new kids on my kidding post. By all means go and enjoy them! https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/latestarters-2019-kidding.38536/#post-572529
> 
> So sorry to hear of your losses also. Hope you have a much better year this time.


 Thanks for you guys support


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 19, 2019)

Has Cameo released the hostages yet?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2019)

Not yet.…  Today is day 148.  She is cranky, udder is pretty full and ligaments are smooshy.  I will be surprised if she goes past Monday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2019)

While Cameo is still carrying her load - the Nigi doe decided she was tired of carrying hers around.

At 12:30am this morning, on the coldest night of this winter season she delivered b/d twins.  As a FF she was a total champ and popped those babies out like they were jet propelled. I'm always thankful for that!

BABIES!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2019)

Congrats on the new babies and good luck with the rest of kidding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2019)

@OneFineAcre  -  thanks!  Glad this one is over with.  I worry so much about the FF's and she was a champ!


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Jan 25, 2019)

Great looking kids , have any current pic's?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

As a matter of fact - I do!   Cameo dropped her load last night - b/d twins.  I only got one picture but here he is:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats! 

That is an interesting color, I don't think we've had any like that.

What are your plans for these kids? The ND's? 

Kiko/Nubian crosses are so cool. I really want to use our Nubian buck over our PB kiko doe. I think it would be a good cross.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

I love, love, love the Nigi kids - but they will probably move on to more appropriate homes.  I will enjoy them while they are with me though - my first love was the itty, bitty ones!   And, I have one pygmy goat who is also bred.  She hasn't given me a live kid for two years so she was really close to the "bye-bye" list.  She isn't due until March...but she's huge and miserable already.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2019)

The kids are awesome!

I love your pygmy.    I want one so bad. Just a pet, no breeding. 
Do the does cycle like Nigerians... every 3weeks?


----------



## Rammy (Jan 25, 2019)

Awwwww.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

@Southern by choice - Yep - Pygmies cycle year round. But, they're not obnoxious like the couple of Nigi's I have, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't want to breed but don't want a wether. 
I just want an adorable little baby girl that is my baby. I guess heat isn't so bad- they don't scream in heat do they?
I will have have one one day! They are so stinking cute!
I was looking up breed standards not too long ago.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I guess heat isn't so bad- they don't scream in heat do they?


I've never had a screamer....  Worst mine ever did was to hang out as close to the buck pen as possible.  You really need one - they will always be my first goat love!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You really need one


I agree.
I need to show this to DH and GW.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 29, 2019)

SBC, I have plenty Pygmy babies on the way. My doe from Feb. '18 is due in March and is also already grumbling. Her mama is due in late March- April. My last two will be due after that.


----------

